# 1993 Toyota Supra NA-TT; the Mother-in-Law Project



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi, sort of a lurker here, sometimes buyer. I've been building up my mother-in-law's car for a while now and since most of the performance oriented stuff is almost done I'm (barely) starting on the car audio.

I've tried to stay period correct for the year of the car, so I've started with a Sony CDX-C910. The only thing I have that's pretty modern is 2 Audio Control DQX processors, one for left one for right. These then go to some Lanzar amps, a total of 6, one for each speaker in the system. For tweet I have some ID CD-1E horns, the mids are still TBD and so are the subs.

I have some Dynamat and Fatmat all over the place and basically get into the car every so often, so this has been a pretty slow process- I'm pretty lazy and like I said I did a crapload of work on the engine bay side already, so audio is a long ways away from being done.

Doors before and after. I added another layer of Dynaliner on top of the 2 layers in the door after these pics:

















Some floor pics:

























Some of my random gear. I know we all have garages like this- crap just floating around in boxes, every time you go to grab something in your garage you find some speaker or distribution block or wiring that you forgot you had.









Part of the amp rack; I am going from 5 amps to 6 and have to figure out how to buy the space:

















Trunk building. I cannot work with wood to save my life. This sucks.


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's a buildup of the car itself:


Before the body work:

























In the shop:


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's the car when it first got out of the shop:


















Since then I've changed it a little:

















And also converted it from a non-turbo to factory twin turbo:


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for checking out my thread. Maybe I'll someday have a system in this thing! Of course by then, it will be 2012. Oh well. That's why it's a hobby, and not my actual job.

-George


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice amplifiers, I remember lusting after those in high school. What are your plans? gonna do some fiberglass?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

foreign pile o crap....





















Great start!


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

WAIT......this is your mother in laws car??? Is she dating Vin Deisel??? But all that aside it is a beautiful car.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

If you suck at woodwork, give FG a shot. Its probably lighter anyway, and considering you purchased a CF hood I imagine weight is of at least a slight concern.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

SpecV said:


> WAIT......this is your mother in laws car??? Is she dating Vin Deisel??? But all that aside it is a beautiful car.


hahah, I thought the same thing! Nice car though. You must really love your mother in law. I hope she's a big car buff with all the word that's gone into it.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Your mother-in-law lives her life a quarter-mile at a time.

Sweet ride. Looking forward to more build pics.


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> If you suck at woodwork, give FG a shot. Its probably lighter anyway, and considering you purchased a CF hood I imagine weight is of at least a slight concern.


you've never met a Honda Civic owner

LOVE the color!!


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Beautiful vehicle. I love the color. Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. The color is officially per Toyota, Anthracite. However in the snobby atmosphere that is the world of Supra, it's more well known as MSB, or "Monkey **** Brown."

Yes, my mother in law is a 5 foot zero Japanese woman. She bought the car, original owner, first year it came out in 1993. So she predates even Vin Diesel! She never could figure out why, after she bought the car, kids kept running up on her in their Civics and Integras, gunning their engines. However in her words, she just pressed down on the gas pedal and left them behind.

She has helped us so much that when she left San Diego to move to New Mexico, and left her car behind as her "driver" when she came into town to visit, I looked at my wife and told her that we should fix the car up and surprise the MIL when she came back in. Ironically, now that she knows that I've doubled the engine power, she's too scared to drive it herself. She now makes my wife drive her around. Talk about win/win!

I'll get more pics of my gear up and let you guys motivate me into more work. I'm honestly just too effing lazy right now to do anything more.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome car, I have a feeling that you get to drive it plenty yourself...lol...I'd love to listen to it when you get it all finished.


----------



## audioaddict (Mar 13, 2010)

_Love the car...really had a thing for them back in the day!_


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> Your mother-in-law lives her life a quarter-mile at a time.


hahaha Great quote. 

Why are you using individual amps? Seems like that is an incredible waste of space. Love this car though. Looking forward to seeing the build in it.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a modern classic. Nice restoration job especially keeping period correct.


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

94VG30DE said:


> Why are you using individual amps? Seems like that is an incredible waste of space. Love this car though. Looking forward to seeing the build in it.


I don't know. Why upgrade factory systems? Seems lke an incredible waste of money. Just kidding!

Seriously, I am only doing it for that ridiculous idea of... because I can. I currently have in my possession 11 Lanzar Opti amps. To not do this, would be an incredible waste of stuff I already own. And if you have ever seen a Supra back seat, you would realize that space is a relative thing.

Here's the list of amps I own:

3 50's
3 100's
3 200's
2 500's

So my plan is completely separate stereo channels.

CDX-C910
2- Audio Control DQX, one for left, one for right channel

tweet:
50 for each ID CD1E horn

mid:
200 for one of these options:
5" Q-series MB Quart or,
6" USD Audio
7" a/d/s that I got from a member here

sub:
500 for each 15" Focal


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

where did you get the turbo kit? I have heard that it will fit my 98' Lexus GS400 since in Japan the GS400 comes as a twin turbo but of course over there its called a Toyota and not Lexus

like everyone else, I look forward to seeing how this project develops


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Love those cars. Really looking forward to progress on this system. 

Should have hooked her up with a big single turbo. 88mm or something beastly as such. 
Regardless, very cool work.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

fallbrookchris said:


> where did you get the turbo kit? I have heard that it will fit my 98' Lexus GS400 since in Japan the GS400 comes as a twin turbo but of course over there its called a Toyota and not Lexus
> 
> like everyone else, I look forward to seeing how this project develops



Slight correction needed here:

The GS400 is a 1UZFE 4.0L V8, there is no turbo option for this one.

The GS300 / Aristo / Soarer etc. vehicles use the same engine as this supra, the 2JZGTE / or nonturbo GE. In Japan there is no GS400 w/ a turbo STOCK. Lots and lots of 2JZ's out there though.

Carry on..


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

The 1uz is a tank.... I think one company makes a aftermarket kit for it, i've seen a few videos, needless to say they are monsters....

Why the hell would ya want a 88mm turbo on a street car? nothing like boost for the last 300 rpm's


----------



## CodeMan (Oct 31, 2007)

2JZ FTW!










But yeah, nice build and car.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

2 JAY ZEE AND [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

sdsport92064 said:


> Thanks guys. The color is officially per Toyota, Anthracite. However in the snobby atmosphere that is the world of Supra, it's more well known as MSB, or "Monkey **** Brown."
> 
> Yes, my mother in law is a 5 foot zero Japanese woman. She bought the car, original owner, first year it came out in 1993. So she predates even Vin Diesel! She never could figure out why, after she bought the car, kids kept running up on her in their Civics and Integras, gunning their engines. However in her words, she just pressed down on the gas pedal and left them behind.
> 
> ...


When is she coming back to New Mexico so I can have a look at your work?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Problemhouston said:


> When is she coming back to New Mexico so I can have a look at your work?


Stop hitting on his MIL


----------



## Cruxx (Apr 19, 2010)

Supra owners arent that bad! are you on supraforums?

Should have kept her spoilerless IMO. 

Also @ the pic with 1JZ pictures is just funny since there is a 1jz motor from toyota for the 3rd gen supras that is twin turbo.


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes I'm on S/F. Yes Supra owners are that bad. Now I get the excuse that it is raining here in sunny SoCal, which means it is the Apocalypse and therefore I don't have to work on my car.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Koni adjustables will give you more traction for the hole-shot.


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

It's already sitting on a full set of Tein coilovers and I upgraded to TRD swaybars that are rated higher than even the TT ones. I'm also on 255/35/19 fronts and 295/30/19 in the back, although I have room to go 305's on the back if I wanted.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

sdsport92064 said:


> It's already sitting on a full set of Tein coilovers and I upgraded to TRD swaybars that are rated higher than even the TT ones. I'm also on 255/35/19 fronts and 295/30/19 in the back, although I have room to go 305's on the back if I wanted.


I don't even know what that all means. I thought this thread was for quoting TFATF


----------



## jfnatx (Oct 18, 2009)

I am extremely interested in your front soundstage setup especially since you are using horns in a Supra. The passenger side dash does not lend itself to be a good place to mount the horn.

Please post more pics of your install process. I just finished installing an entry level system in my Supra as well and would like to talk details with you.

thanks,
jfnatx

on supraforums as 'jfn' as well. shoot me pm there if you like.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

audioaddict said:


> _Love the car...really had a thing for them back in the day!_


Me too. One of my all time favorite 2 door sports cars. LOVE that body style.


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Man, I looooooove this car and I really appreciate the way you did it up. Simple and clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, totally forgot about this thread until I got the e-mailed notification. Haven't done anything audio-wise, I want to ditch the Lanzars and go to maybe some Soundstream Class A for the horns and some bigger SS for the mids and bass. 3 amps just takes less room than 6, simple physical math.

So if anyone wants to do some old, old, old school amp trading, let me know!!!


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

And, thank you all for the kind words, even the F&F references crack me up. When you see the car in person it's certainly no rice-rocket looking vehicle. In fact, it's pretty stealth, no-one ever really looks at me on the highway. Must be because I just look too old to drive something like it.

And, this is an awesome website, seeing the same products now revered, that I used to sell when I worked at Car Toys back in Portland, Oregon, just really takes me back to the early days of car audio. I still remember when I heard my first competition system, 6 SS D200II amps powering a Polk Audio front stage/ SS Reference 8's isobarik system in the back. I believe I peed myself and knew I was hooked.


----------



## jfnatx (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks for replying on the thread. Here is a quick rundown of what I have installed in my 97 TT 6spd Supra:

1) Headunit - Pioneer F900BT (Pioneer USA - AVIC-F900BT - In-Dash Navigation AV Receiver with DVD Playback and Built-In Bluetooth 
2) JL H900.5 amp under my passenger seat(JL Audio HD900/5 Amplifiers - Car Audio Amps & Amplifiers )
3) Dayton Rs180-4 7'' woofer in doors ( Dayton RS180-4 7" Reference Woofer 4 Ohm | Parts-Express.com ) 
4) Seas Tweeters in kick panels
5) Custom sub enclosure that fits a 10' JL 10w3 sub in the factory subwoofer enclosure space. My targa still fits.

At the amp, all crossovers are set to 50hz. Front,Rear, and Sub. At the headunit, I have my hpf is set to the lowest 60 or 80hz. My sub is at 50hz. 

When the sub is off, all I have is highs with high mids. No up front bass at all. Any help would be greatly appreaciated.


----------



## sdsport92064 (Jan 22, 2009)

How do you have the woofers in the doors? Are you using those "triangle" door brackets from SupraForums or did you mount them straight onto the door panel?

I'm amazed you got 7's in there; I have a set of a/d/s 7's myself and there is no way they are going in, maybe you can shoot me a picture of your install/ door panel?


----------



## jfnatx (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup. Using the latest triangle bracket from Supraforums. Had to remove the moisture barrier. Then the sub would fit.

Car is currently at the shop. When are you going to install your front setup?


----------

